# most effective defense against makeup?



## justaguy123 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wasting time on youtube, somehow this video became a 'suggested' video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=judmaktIxvY

I was like, wow, she's pretty damn cute...

Then I clicked on this next video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f49xeXdFSgc

I was like ray::wtf: and recoiled in horror, and utthered some some un-repeatable words due to the shock.

I have 2 parts when it comes to dealing with women - the hormonal part that is over-powering based on visual cues... and then the tiny intellectual part that knows most of it is bull, but have zero power to overcome the hormonal part.

So, I need to find an effective way to fight the effects of makeup... because most girls, once you are in a serious relationship with them, are going to be in your presence without makeup...and you're gonna wake up on days, take a look, and scream in silence before your inner child sucks his thumb and calm down and pretend it never happened.

What tools / solutions do we guys have to fight this insidious power of makeup??

Whoever can come up with an effective solution to over-come this genetic flaw is going to win multiple & repeat Nobel prizes, guaranteed!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

And it's not just men who fall prey to the power of makeup. Between the personal trainers, cosmetics, hairstylists, plastic surgeons, screen writers, personal assistants and PR firms, lip syncing, photo shop...selling the fantasy ideal man and woman is a multi gazillion dollar industry, so obviously people are buying it. The trick is to realize that none of it's real and to set expectations accordingly.

I had the benefit of meeting my wife when she was wearing no makeup, and damn was she gorgeous...the best part is, she simply doesn't wear it at all.


----------



## justaguy123 (Aug 20, 2014)

Amen. Guys, this is active warfare against us!!!

Women have billion dollar companies, tons of Youtube channels, unlimited marketing power, all dedicated at fooling us with makeup and fashion.

How can the average weak minded fools like us guys fight this power? We have no defense against this insidious form of warfare... our armour and shields do not exist. This is such a lopsided battle that we do not even recognize that we are in it.

We are just mere horny mortals going against a trillion dollar industry... do we have any hope? Or are we doomed to misery thanks to our weak willpower and genetics?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

justaguy123 said:


> Amen. Guys, this is active warfare against us!!!
> 
> Women have billion dollar companies, tons of Youtube channels, unlimited marketing power, all dedicated at fooling us with makeup and fashion.
> 
> ...


It's active warfare against women as well. The guys on screen and in print are just as enhanced as the women are.


----------



## justaguy123 (Aug 20, 2014)

samyeagar said:


> It's active warfare against women as well. The guys on screen and in print are just as enhanced as the women are.


Well, speaking for most "average" guys, I would say that we men have never touched makeup, and never will.

I wake up, shower, dry off with towel, get dressed and go to work.

I try not to "bait and switch" with my lifestyle. I don't want to pretend who I'm not. So for me, and all the guys I know, at least we're pretty damn honest (maybe too honest LOL) when it comes to this 'battle'. 

Besides, I don't want a woman who'll be falsely attracted to me based on something I'm not.

I wish women would do the same thing... kill the makeup. Then at least we won't be shocked. Or..if you're going to pile on the makeup... don't stop doing it (at home) after getting comfortable into a relationship (I know that's damn hard/impossible)...


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Why don't you just not date women who pile on the makeup to begin with?


----------



## justaguy123 (Aug 20, 2014)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Why don't you just not date women who pile on the makeup to begin with?


Your first mistake is thinking that men decide with their intellectual brain, instead of the hormonal one. See, most men are dumber than bricks, and we fall for these things like kids to candy (maybe more appropo - moths to flame).

Secondly, unless I go back to medieval Europe, these are hard to find in modern society.

And thanks to the internet, almost every girl has access to resources like this. So if you go to a social environment, good luck trying to find the unicorn who is old school.

Not to mention, it's all genetics. Even if we consciously try to date a girl who wears no makeup (say we win the lottery and find one), in comparison the girls who wear makeup will seem a lot hotter... it's our stupid hormones man, we can't help it!!

So we need a solution to help us, regardless of who you date. We need help to overcome our genetic dumbness!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

justaguy123 said:


> Unless I go back to medieval Europe, these are hard to find in modern society.
> 
> And thanks to the internet, almost every girl has access to resources like this. So if you go to a social environment, good luck trying to find the unicorn who is old school.
> 
> ...


Guess maybe it depends on what your "social environment" is and where you live. I have many attractive friends who wear very little makeup (myself included).....I have very few friends who wear a lot of makeup. Where exactly are you meeting all of these made up women?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Ordinarily, I would leave this thread alone entirely. And admittedly, I haven't read all the responses. This post is a knee-jerk reaction to OP's post...

OP...I recoiled in horror at your comment basically stating how hideous she is without makeup.

She has beautiful bone structure, youthful skin (albeit, with a few zits) but she is naturally VERY pretty. Great smile, good teeth, pretty hair, pep and enthusiasm.

I wear makeup everyday because I feel good when I have makeup on.

But the thing I love, Love, LOVE the MOST about my SO is how I can walk around with absolutely no makeup on (at night after I wash my face and it's "au natural") and he STILL tells me how beautiful I am.

P.S. Sorry for "crashing" the Men's Clubhouse... 

If you really want to see something eye-opening about the makeup industry and how it all scr*ws with women's self-image, watch THIS video: Dove Evolution Commercial


----------



## justaguy123 (Aug 20, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Ordinarily, I would leave this thread alone entirely. And admittedly, I haven't read all the responses. This post is a knee-jerk reaction to OP's post...
> 
> OP...*I recoiled in horror* at *your* comment basically stating how hideous she is without makeup.
> 
> ...


LOL thanks for chiming in.

You surely know I said my post tongue in cheek, all in jest...

but still, I did recoil in the first 2 seconds of an unrecognizable 'beast' attacking me in that second video... (I instinctively raise my arms to shield myself) 

seriously..she is pretty... but not drop dead gorgeous like that first video. She went from a 9 hot to a 6/7 good looking in a split second... that was truly shocking... 

And the inner me, will tolerate a certain kind of craziness from a 9 hot, but far less craziness for a 6/7 good looking... I'm a dumb guy, I can't help it!! :rofl:

We need help to overcome our dumbness!! You women have go to stop tricking us with tactics like this... and we guys need some magical solution to fight this magical power!!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

We were cross-posting at the same time.

Did you see the two "airbrushed women" videos I added to my post? It's all very sad for women and girls.


----------



## justaguy123 (Aug 20, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> If you really want to see something eye-opening about the makeup industry and how it all scr*ws with women's self-image, watch THIS video:
> Dove Evolution Commercial


Amen!! I heart this video 10000%.

We men need to fight the power, and help you women do it too.

The complete silence from the men so far on how we can fight this power...is pretty telling. Because we are horn dogs and we have no power to fight our genetic flaw... :banghead:


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

justaguy123 said:


> Your first mistake is thinking that men decide with their intellectual brain, instead of the hormonal one. See, most men are dumber than bricks, and we fall for these things like kids to candy (maybe more appropo - moths to flame).
> 
> Secondly, unless I go back to medieval Europe, these are hard to find in modern society.
> 
> ...


There's a hormone that makes you stupid?  I guess that's right, testosterone has that effect sometimes. 

You do realize that even so called supermodels look plain without makeup on?

You're thinking that plain girls use makeup to look like hot girls but in reality, hot girls also use makeup to look like hot girls. 

Your problem is that you're addicted to something that isn't real. It has nothing to do with plain girls making themselves look hot. Check out a makeup free picture of Mila Kunis or Kim Kardashian to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Here's one more that will leave you simply speechless (and will leave women feeling like cr*p): Body Evolution -- Model "Before and After"

THIS is why so many wives feel unattractive.

How can ANY woman compete with this *FAKE* one?

(Ok, happy as a clam is now quietly slinking out of the Men's Clubhouse...)


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

justaguy123 said:


> Amen!! I heart this video 10000%.
> 
> We men need to fight the power, and help you women do it too.
> 
> The complete silence from the men so far on how we can fight this power...is pretty telling. Because we are horn dogs and we have no power to fight our genetic flaw... :banghead:


Don't include me in this genetic helplessness  I am quite genetically sufficient to live in reality and not be sold a fantasy as reality. Physically beautiful people are everywhere in the real world.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

justaguy123 said:


> Wasting time on youtube, somehow this video became a 'suggested' video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=judmaktIxvY
> 
> I was like, wow, she's pretty damn cute...
> 
> ...


Intelligence.
Understanding.
Common Sense.

Make those your best friend and this "dilemma" disappears. It's very easy to tell when a woman is only cosmetically attractive if you start actually educating yourself. If it's that important to you get to it.

Of course this is all hyperbolic since MANY women, perhaps even the majority, aren't remotely caked with so much make up that you can't tell what they really look like.


----------



## justaguy123 (Aug 20, 2014)

samyeagar said:


> Don't include me in this genetic helplessness  I am quite genetically sufficient to live in reality and not be sold a fantasy as reality. Physically beautiful people are everywhere in the real world.


Sir, I hereby accuse you of perjury. There is NO man that exists that is immune to these tactics. This is a lie you tell your women to make them happy, that's all.

Please surrender your man card right this minute!! :lol:


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

justaguy123 said:


> Sir, I hereby accuse you of perjury. There is NO man that exists that is immune to these tactics. This is a lie you tell your women to make them happy, that's all.
> 
> Please surrender your man card right this minute!! :lol:


I am assuming this is meant tongue in cheek 

That assumption aside, I did have a very different sexually formative stage than most men, so never really learned that the super attractive are somehow different than anyone else when all the masks are off.


----------



## justaguy123 (Aug 20, 2014)

jaquen said:


> Intelligence.
> Understanding.
> Common Sense.
> 
> ...


See here's a typical man's ladder of judgement (and factor of power)

1. looks (power factor of 98)
2. Intelligence (power factor of 1)
3. Understanding (power factor of 1)
4. Common Sense (power factor of.... heh, hah, hahahahaa, surely you jest... this simply doesn't exist in women!!!)

So by our pre-destined genetic disposition, we are helpless to overcome our fatal flaw.


----------



## justaguy123 (Aug 20, 2014)

samyeagar said:


> I am assuming this is meant tongue in cheek
> 
> That assumption aside, I did have a very different sexually formative stage than most men, so never really learned that the super attractive are somehow different than anyone else when all the masks are off.


This thread is tongue in cheek... sort of... I really wish I could not fall for those "makeup" scams...


----------



## justaguy123 (Aug 20, 2014)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Guess maybe it depends on what your "social environment" is and where you live. I have many attractive friends who wear very little makeup (myself included).....I have very few friends who wear a lot of makeup. Where exactly are you meeting all of these made up women?


Let's say mostly Kalifornia... 

Where do you live? Pacific Northwest? More 'natural' tree hugger types up there. :smthumbup: I love the NW but hate the rain.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

justaguy123 said:


> Let's say mostly Kalifornia...
> 
> Where do you live? Pacific Northwest? More 'natural' tree hugger types up there. :smthumbup: I love the NW but hate the rain.


Nope, I live in the Northeast. 

Do you LIKE makeup on a woman?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Do you LIKE makeup on a woman?


Ha ha. This made me chuckle.

A lot of times when I get out of the shower, SO will grab me and tell me he wants to kiss me all over BEFORE I put my "goop" on.

I feel so fortunate not to have to be "painted" for a man to think I'm beautiful .

I wear makeup for ME.


----------



## justaguy123 (Aug 20, 2014)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Nope, I live in the Northeast.
> 
> Do you LIKE makeup on a woman?


Intellectually, I hate makeup on a woman... it gets all over me.

Genetically, being attracted to looks, the superficial part of me can't help it. Any man who denies this is a damn liar and hypocrite. 

You take the guy with a plain jane girl, put a hot girl in make-up around him, see how he reacts... we men are dumb.


----------



## justaguy123 (Aug 20, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Ha ha. This made me chuckle.
> 
> A lot of times when I get out of the shower, SO will grab me and tell me he wants to kiss me all over BEFORE I put my "goop" on.
> 
> ...


I think you wear makeup for YOU, because you know it impacts us men. So deep down, it's indirectly for us, because we treat you better, which directly infers benefits for you.

If someone was truly doing something just for themselves, they simply wouldn't do anything that is external and can be judged externally.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

justaguy123 said:


> I think you wear makeup for YOU, because you know it impacts us men.


Wow... how well you know me... NOT!!! Sheesh...

I wear makeup because I FEEL PRETTY WHEN I HAVE IT ON. I most certainly do NOT wear it because it impacts men. My SO pretty much hates makeup, so I certainly don't wear it for HIM.

And there are NO men who I am trying to turn on besides him, so I'm afraid you couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I'm sure this topic will go a long way in clearing up the accusations of misogyny on the forum.

I'm going to presume you were thinking this would be funny, rather than back-handed and insulting to women, impugning that most, many, all, women wear makeup to obfuscate the truth ... that they really aren't as hot as you want them to be.

Which lets be honest.

Isn't very funny at all.


----------

